# Android auto wireless in 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello I was hoping to get some info about the Android auto feature in my wife's vehicle. When we were purchasing a new vehicle I wanted Android auto to be a feature of the car. Since we've had the vehicle it's been nothing but a problem and never works. When we plug into the port half the time my phone just goes black and the infotainment panel goes black. Nothing else happens. Then when I unplug my phone (Nexus 6p) and plug it back in it asks if I want to switch again but when I press the switch button it does nothing at all. Just stays on the same menu.

So far this vehicale has been horrible. It shuts off with it's auto shutdown feature when we don't want it to and when sitting at a traffic light it shuts off the car and then starts it back up immediately even if I haven't taken my foot off the brake.

It stutters when I try to pull away from a stop light and feels like it's about to die. I wait extra long for some turns into traffic just because I'm worried the vehicle is going to do it at the wrong time and cause a wreck.

Anyways back to the topic. Android auto wireless was released and the car is equipped with a WiFi AP. I have a Nexus 6p which is also compatible with AA wireless. After installing the 3.1 AA update for my phone I can't seem to figure out how to make it work. I've plugged it in since I updated to 3.1 as someone else said to do. But I can't figure out the wireless part. 

I'm really liking the look of the new Silverado HD for my next vehicle but this Cruze has left a bad taste in my mouth with the whole Android auto and auto shutoff function.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Android Auto in my 16 7" was iffy at first with me. I was using an aftermarket cable. I switched to the OEM cable and it fixed it. Not sure if you have the stock cable or not. The stutter more than likely is the Auto stop / start. Is that what that is?


----------



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

Yea the stutter is the autostop and autostart and as far as I know there is no way to disable it. And Android auto does this same thing on the 4 different phones that have been used with all different kinda of wires. Galaxy s4 and s5, lg Stylo 2, Nexus 6p. The lg works sometimes much better than the others. It will at least turn on and stay on for a while but from the times of used it it would stop and flip back to the regular dashboard.

Ive also noticed that if it gets disconnected on any of the phones it won't even attempt to work again unless I actually turn the car off. It just pops up and asks if I want to switch and when I press the button to switch it doesn't do anything at all. No blank screen like usual. It's just a huge pita.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have the same problems. When my cables go bad. I was hoping the new usb-c would last longer then the older style plugs but they don't. ALSO. You're battery saver needs to be turned off or AA won't work. And as far as i know. It hasn't been officially released yet. According to the article i just saw about AA which was published today. But that sight has been known to be wrong on occasion.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

AA is big advertisement for nothing in the end really. It reminds me of some 20 years old program with clunky and ugly interface. I'm surprised that they still advertise AA as such a wonderful thing. Buggy, ugly and just plain bad design is more of what it is.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I gave up on Android Auto when it wouldn't let me play music. It only lets me press a certain number of buttons before it locks the screen with 'Too many button presses -- unsafe to drive' or some such thing. Even if I was stopped. I might use it if I absolutely need nav, and must have it on the car's display, but not otherwise. I'm a paper map and written turn-by-turn directions guy anyway.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The only thing i see useful for it is the ability to have navigation on the screen. Other then that, it's worthless.


----------



## IKROWNI (Mar 28, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The only thing i see useful for it is the ability to have navigation on the screen. Other then that, it's worthless.


Which is exactly why I wanted it. I wanted a nice screen I could project the map up on. But I ended up just grabbing a phone mount and use Google maps on my phone. It's so dumb man. Pay this much for a brand new vehicle with x features and all of the "features" are broken. 

If I could take it back I would have never bought it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, you can't use AA wirelessly in the vehicle - have to keep it plugged in, regardless of what your phone supports. There may be one or two vehicles on the market at this point in time that support AA or CP wirelessly. All the issues you're having with AA are the fault of the software - not the vehicle.

I've driven a '17 Cruze with Autostop, and it's perfectly fine. *No* issues at all. Nor in my MIL's '18 Terrain Denali, nor in the '18 Equinox loaner we had, nor the '17 Malibu loaner we had, and probably a few vehicles I'm forgetting. GM has by far and away one of the best implementations of the technology - sounds like you just need to get used to it more. 

Most of the newer refreshes that GM is rolling out have the button to turn it off if the advanced technology really bothers you that much. It's here to stay.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

IKROWNI said:


> Which is exactly why I wanted it. I wanted a nice screen I could project the map up on. But I ended up just grabbing a phone mount and use Google maps on my phone. It's so dumb man. Pay this much for a brand new vehicle with x features and all of the "features" are broken.
> 
> If I could take it back I would have never bought it.


Try a new cable and turn off battery saver. It DOES work. The problems you're having are the same problems i have when that cable connection goes bad. But wireless however. As mentioned. Won't be available. There's only 2 radio's at the moment that have the capability. Kenwood & JVC.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My AA worked 23487923497824789 times better when my S8 upgraded to Android 8.0. It was VERY sporadic connecting with 7.0. I've only had it not connect a handful of times since the upgrade. Using the original cable that came with the phone in the car.

It does not support AA wireless. BMW is the only mfr that I know of that does so for Apple CarPlay, not sure about Android Auto.


----------

